# Bits for Router Lathe



## daveywoodturner (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently acquired an almost new Amersaw Woodmaster Router Lathe which is a fascinating piece of equipment. It's no longer made, but I managed to find some info on this item on Trend UK and Sears USA websites.

I have fitted my Triton router to the lathe, but have come unstuck regarding suitable bits. The straight, round and angle bits are OK, but I am looking for shaping bits like ogee and cove bits without bearings - because the action on the router lathe is a plunging one, the bits cannot have bearings - they must have a sharpened, pointed finish.

I have searched high and low on the internet, but cannot find such bits without bearings. Some suggest removing the bearing and grinding the bottoms, but this is no good as it will leave an unsharpened piece at the bottom which will just crunch the wood.

Does anyone know where I could source such bits without bearings ?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate.net ornamental milling bits


----------

